# Taugen meine neue Rute und Rolle etwas..?



## Joker_In_The_Pack (10. Mai 2010)

Hallo leute!
ich hab ein paar fragen...ich hab mir vor rund einer woche eine rute und eine rolle im ebay ersteigert, könnte sie aber innerhalb von einem monat ohne grund zurückgeben.

Die rute ist eine browning ambition heavy HX feeder (länge: 4.20m)
http://www.fishingtackle24.de/product_info.php?pName=BROWNINGAmbitionPowerXHFeeder
Die rolle eine balzer syndicate feeder 7600
http://cgi.ebay.de/Balzer-SYNDICATE...rt_Angelsport_Angelrollen&hash=item255a7cd540

was sagt ihr zu dieser zusammenstellung?

und was denkt ihr über die spitze der rute
(beim kauf war angegeben, dass die rute ein wurfgewicht von 180 g habe. Das hat sie zwar auch, aber auf der spitze steht nur ein wg von 145 g)
würde mich auf antworten freuen:vik:


----------



## powerpauer (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Taugen meine neue Rute und Rolle etwas..?*

die angaben bei spitzen in gr haben mit der Wurfgewicht wenig zu tun es handelt sich um eine test kurve.

schau dir das vidio friedfisch angel bei bisclip tv -feeder oder picker angeln. 

Gruß P.


----------



## Koalabaer (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Taugen meine neue Rute und Rolle etwas..?*



powerpauer schrieb:


> die angaben bei spitzen in gr haben mit der Wurfgewicht wenig zu tun es handelt sich um eine test kurve.
> 
> schau dir das vidio friedfisch angel bei bisclip tv -feeder oder picker angeln.
> 
> Gruß P.



würde im obigen Fall heißen: Testkurve von 145gr |kopfkrat
das würde als Bissanzeiger nicht viel taugen.


@TE
was steht denn im unteren Bereich für eine WG-Angabe?
das würde ich erstmal als Richtwert nehmen...vielleicht hat sich ja der Verkäufer verschrieben.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Royal-Class (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Taugen meine neue Rute und Rolle etwas..?*

Hallo,
deine Combo ist absolut in Ordnung meiner Meinung nach. 
An kleineren gut bewachsenen Seen wirst du aber vielleicht Probleme bekommen einen ausreichend großen Platz zu finden. Spreche da aus Erfahrung :q. Eine Rute, mit der man an jedem Gewässer perfekt ausgerüstet ist, wirst du nie finden.


----------



## antonio (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Taugen meine neue Rute und Rolle etwas..?*

was steht denn auf der anderen spitze(n)?
@ powerpauer   bei einigen feederruten ist das wg auf den spitzen angegeben, das ist schon so richtig.

antonio


----------



## Joker_In_The_Pack (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Taugen meine neue Rute und Rolle etwas..?*

danke für die antworten...
@powerpauer
danke für die seite...hat mir echt geholfen, und in zukunft werde ich  darauf zurückgreifen^^
dort erfuhr ich übrigens, dass das gewicht auf den spitzen das anzuhängende gewicht ist, ab dem sich diese (wenn sie parralel zum boden ist) um 90° biegt
@koalabaer
 und unten an der rute steht schon ein wurfgewicht von 180g
@antino
also die 2. spitze hat ein wurfgewicht von 113g/4oz


----------



## Koalabaer (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Taugen meine neue Rute und Rolle etwas..?*



Joker_In_The_Pack schrieb:


> dort erfuhr ich übrigens, dass das gewicht auf den spitzen das anzuhängende gewicht ist, ab dem sich diese (wenn sie parralel zum boden ist) um 90° biegt



in der Regel ist das bei der Testkurve auch so... 145gr sind jedoch für eine Feederspitze nicht die Testkurve! das ist um einiges zuviel.
kannst du dass bei einer deiner Spitzen mal ausprobieren(zb.mit einem Futterkorb)?
interessiert mich jetzt auch mal.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Joker_In_The_Pack (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Taugen meine neue Rute und Rolle etwas..?*

ok ich habs jetz getestet, aber ich hab sogar 180g angehängt und es war kein 90° winkel xD
das waren höchstens 80°^^


----------



## jogibaer1996 (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Taugen meine neue Rute und Rolle etwas..?*

määäänsch...... wozu die Frage??? Rann ans Wasser und testen! Haben wir die Rute und Rolle oder du? ;-)
Grüße
Jogi


----------



## Joker_In_The_Pack (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Taugen meine neue Rute und Rolle etwas..?*

ach ja...was ich noch fragen wollte:
ich wollte, der wurfweite wegen eine geflochten schnur nehmen.
welche schnurstärke wäre dafür am besten?
und wieviel schlagschnur welcher stärke sollte ich dazu montieren?


----------



## lsski (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Taugen meine neue Rute und Rolle etwas..?*



Joker_In_The_Pack schrieb:


> ach ja...was ich noch fragen wollte:
> ich wollte, der wurfweite wegen eine geflochten schnur nehmen.
> welche schnurstärke wäre dafür am besten?
> und wieviel schlagschnur welcher stärke sollte ich dazu montieren?



Gepflochtene hat vor und nachteile.
Weite Würfe viel Dreck in der Schnur - Keine Dehnung und so weiter
Wichtig ist das du dir an die Rollenrotor noch was Filz klebst so das die Schnur nicht unter die Spulenkapsel rutscht.


----------



## Koalabaer (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Taugen meine neue Rute und Rolle etwas..?*



Joker_In_The_Pack schrieb:


> ok ich habs jetz getestet, aber ich hab sogar 180g angehängt und es war kein 90° winkel xD
> das waren höchstens 80°^^



180gr und immer noch keine 90° |bigeyes
wir reden hier von den Spitzen welche du zum auswechseln hast?

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Anglerjugend (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Taugen meine neue Rute und Rolle etwas..?*



Joker_In_The_Pack schrieb:


> ok ich habs jetz getestet, aber ich hab sogar 180g angehängt und es war kein 90° winkel xD
> das waren höchstens 80°^^


 
Sollst das mit der Feederrute machen und nicht mit der Wallerrute :m|wavey:


----------



## powerpauer (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Taugen meine neue Rute und Rolle etwas..?*

gefleht mit Verbindung von schlagschnur monofile Schnur  2-3 rutenlänge so etwa 8-12 mtr 

aber nur für eine große Distanz-ich werde sagen bis 70 mtr kannst mit mono fischen und brauchst kein gefleht  -und wenn mit mono dann Bitte mit monofile mit wenig dehnung am besten Feederschnur-für leichte körbe 0,18 oder 0,20 für etwas schwere sachen 0,22 bis 0,25.

wenn du aber gefleht schön haben muss dann 0,08-bis 0,14 ist ausreichend je nach dem welche gewichte -mono schlagschnur zwischen 0,22-0,30 je nach gewichte :k

der Schnur sollte so fein wie muglich und so kraftig wie notig gewelt werden -um besere bisserkenung und wenig Wind und Strömung widerstand zu haben.

Gruß P.


----------



## Joker_In_The_Pack (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Taugen meine neue Rute und Rolle etwas..?*

ah ok danke
aber ich muss fast geflochtene nehmen weil auf die spule nur 200 meter einer 11er schnur passen xD
und ich werde damit in starker strömung fischen
(dingolfinger isar hinter dem wehr, wers kennt ^^)

ich glaub aber ich werd eine 10er geflochtene mit....einer 22er geflochtenen schnur als schlagschnur nehmen(die muss dann schon weicher sein oder?)

aber welche schnur soll ich hernehmen?
ich hab mich jetzt für ne fireline von berkley entschieden, weil mir viele angler diese schnur empfohlen haben, aber die frage ist nun, welche genau am besten wäre(es gibt ja 1000 verschieden firelines zu kaufen)

danke im vorraus^^
tobi


----------



## Koalabaer (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Taugen meine neue Rute und Rolle etwas..?*



Joker_In_The_Pack schrieb:


> aber ich muss fast geflochtene nehmen weil auf die spule nur 200 meter einer 11er schnur passen xD
> und ich werde damit in starker strömung fischen
> (dingolfinger isar hinter dem wehr, wers kennt ^^)
> 
> ...



wenn nur 200m 11er Schnur auf die Rolle passen,dürfte sie gerade beim fischen in starker Strömung(schwere Körbe)schnell an ihre Grenzen stoßen.

ich würde da auf jeden Fall zu einer stärkeren Rolle raten.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Fanne (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Taugen meine neue Rute und Rolle etwas..?*

was mir immer auffällt....


wieso kaufen viele user sich rute und rolle  und fragen danach erst ob das was taugt?

bei deiner angelei würde ich 28 mono verwenden .


gruss


----------



## Joker_In_The_Pack (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Taugen meine neue Rute und Rolle etwas..?*



Koalabaer schrieb:


> wenn nur 200m 11er Schnur auf die Rolle passen,dürfte sie gerade beim fischen in starker Strömung(schwere Körbe)schnell an ihre Grenzen stoßen.
> 
> ich würde da auf jeden Fall zu einer stärkeren Rolle raten.
> 
> Gruß Jörg




also die rolle ist jedenfalls fürs feederfischen gedacht (weitwurf feederrolle)
ich bin mir fast sicher, dass die genug aushält
kannst dir ja das bild beim link nochmal anschaun


----------



## Joker_In_The_Pack (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Taugen meine neue Rute und Rolle etwas..?*



Fanne schrieb:


> was mir immer auffällt....
> 
> 
> wieso kaufen viele user sich rute und rolle  und fragen danach erst ob das was taugt?
> ...




28er mono ist mir definitiv zu dick
in der strömung hat man damit überhaupt keine chance (da hats mich sogar mit einer 25er schnur (ok es waren nur ein 80 g blei dran) sofort weggetrieben!)
und dannn sind die hänger nicht fern, vor allem bei den steinen dort (deshalb ja auch die schlagschnur)^^

und zum danach fragen: ich kann das zeug ja zurückgeben und hab insgesamt nur 6,50 versand gezahlt...das geht schon.
trotzdem muss ich zugeben, hab ich mir vor dem kauf nicht viele gedanken darüber gemacht xD


----------



## da Poser (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Taugen meine neue Rute und Rolle etwas..?*



> in der Regel ist das bei der Testkurve auch so... 145gr sind jedoch für  eine Feederspitze nicht die Testkurve! das ist um einiges zuviel.
> kannst du dass bei einer deiner Spitzen mal ausprobieren(zb.mit einem  Futterkorb)?
> interessiert mich jetzt auch mal.


Das gibts sehr wohl, ich habe auch schon Feederruten mit TC der Spitzen von über 6oz im Netz gesehen.
Z. B. die 
FOX DUO LITE FLOODWATER BARBEL hat Zitterspitzen mit 4,5,6 und 7oz. 7x28g sind nach Adam Riese 196g.

Aber selbst mittelschwere Specialistruten wie die Greys Prodigy Barbel mit 1,75lbs Testkurve haben schon Spitzen mit 2,3 und 4oz - das sind ja schon 112g und garnicht soweit von 145g entfernt.

Natürlich sind das allerdings alles Spitzen für sehr starke Strömungen, wie zum B. bei Hochwasser wonach die obengenannte Fox benannt wurde.


----------



## EuroCarpeR (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Taugen meine neue Rute und Rolle etwas..?*

Also ich finde das auch gut. Ist nicht überteuert und erfüllt seinen Zweck!
Die Rute sieht wirklich gut aus, würde ich öfter feedern würde ich die auch in die engere Auswahl nehmen.


----------



## Tricast (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Taugen meine neue Rute und Rolle etwas..?*

Die Combo ist schon so in Ordnung und bestimmt kein Fehlkauf. Die Rolle ist extra für das Feedern gebaut. Da viele mit geflochtener Schnur in dr. 0,10 feedern, passt das schon. Wer will schon 500m dünne gefochtene aufspulen.
0,10-0,12 geflochtene Fireline plus 20m 0,30 Mono als Schlagschnur würde ich an der Rute fischen.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Joker_In_The_Pack (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Taugen meine neue Rute und Rolle etwas..?*

ok danke für die ganzen tips
aber was ich noch gerne wissen würde ist, welche fireline ihr mir empfehlen könnt....
da gibts die neue crystal, die unter wasser nahezu unsichtbar ist
(10er schnur hat 5,9 kg tragkraft)...etc.
ich hab da nicht wirklich ahnung, was davon sinnvoll, und was einfach unsinniger luxus ist.


gruss tobi


----------



## Bream_Ol (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Taugen meine neue Rute und Rolle etwas..?*

Sorry, aber die Schlagschnur beim Feedern ist max 1,5fache der Rutenlänge. Ansonsten kannste gleich die Monoschnur fischen. 20m ist definitiv zuviel!


----------



## snorreausflake (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Taugen meine neue Rute und Rolle etwas..?*



Joker_In_The_Pack schrieb:


> ok danke für die ganzen tips
> aber was ich noch gerne wissen würde ist, welche fireline ihr mir empfehlen könnt....
> da gibts die neue crystal, die unter wasser nahezu unsichtbar ist
> (10er schnur hat 5,9 kg tragkraft)...etc.
> ...


Ich hab mir die gleiche Rolle vor ein paar Wochen gekauft
Für den Preis bin ich ganz zufrieden, hab sie aber bis jetzt erst einmal am Wasser gehabt und da war sie nicht gerade gefordert, hoff das ändert sich am Sonntag:vik:

Da mich die Fire-*in Müll und forget*line beim Spinnfischen ganz schön enttäuscht hat, hab ich mich für ne 8er oder 10er ( kann mir das nie merken|rolleyes) Power Pro entschieden, echt ne feine Schnur#6 
Dank der Gummistopper die bei der Rolle dabei sind mußt die geflochtene nicht unterfüttern
Schlagschnur ist bei mir ca. doppelte Rutenlänge.


----------



## Tricast (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Taugen meine neue Rute und Rolle etwas..?*

OK - 20m ist wirklich bisschen zuviel. Montage + Rutenlänge + 5 Wicklungen auf der Spule wäre ideal. 

Gruß Heinz


----------



## da Poser (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Taugen meine neue Rute und Rolle etwas..?*



> Sorry, aber die Schlagschnur beim Feedern ist max 1,5fache der  Rutenlänge. Ansonsten kannste gleich die Monoschnur fischen. 20m ist  definitiv zuviel!


Wenn es nur um das Dämpfen der Wurfbelastung geht sind 20m wirklich zuviel.
Die Schlagschnur muss mindestens so lang gewählt werden, dass bei wurfbereiter Montage noch mindestens 3 Wicklungen davon auf der Spule liegen. Insofern könnten weniger als 1,5 Rutenlängen etwas knapp werden.

Als Faustregel gilt die doppelte Rutenlänge, es gibt aber durchaus Gründe die Schlagschnur auch mal länger zu wählen.

Zum einen eine kleine Reserve um bei Montagewechsel (z.B. Neubinden einer Schlaufenmontage) nicht gleich die ganze Schlagschnur ersetzen zu müssen. -->ca. 1,5m zusätzlich

Zum anderen wenn man mehr Pufferkapazität für den Drill will.
---> bis ca. 5m zusätzlich, max 10-12m Schlagschnur gesamt

Desweiteren wenn man kritische Stellen im Gewässer hat (z. B. Muschelbänke) über die man die empfindlichere Geflochtene nicht scheuern lassen will ---> individuell je nach Bedingungen

€dith sagt:
Scheibe bin ich langsam, mit einer Hand tippen sucks


----------



## Dorschbremse (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Taugen meine neue Rute und Rolle etwas..?*

Kleiner Tip zur Rute;

Bei meinem Bowning- Feeder kann man den unberingten Teil nach dem Handteil weglassen und die Rute so auf 3,90m verkürzen........ ist bei Platzmangel schon oft hilfreich gewesen.

Guck mal, ob´s bei Dir genauso ist.|wavey:

Ansonsten: Gute, sauber verarbeitete Rute mit starkem Rückrat. Ist´s Geld wert.


----------



## Koalabaer (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Taugen meine neue Rute und Rolle etwas..?*



Joker_In_The_Pack schrieb:


> also die rolle ist jedenfalls fürs feederfischen gedacht (weitwurf feederrolle)
> ich bin mir fast sicher, dass die genug aushält
> kannst dir ja das bild beim link nochmal anschaun



hast Recht,hab mich da von der geringen Schnurfassung täuschen lassen.

Na dann viel Erfolg beim Feedern,Jörg


----------



## Joker_In_The_Pack (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Taugen meine neue Rute und Rolle etwas..?*

also bei mir kann man kein Extra-Stück von der Rute entfernen...
naja ok...danke für die ganzen tips, hat mir sehr geholfen!
und das mit der fireline überleg ich mir nochmal xD


----------

